# .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..



## وليم تل (16 أبريل 2008)

إن لم تمتلكي – بعدُ – بطاقة دخول إلى مملكة الحب 
أقرئيني ..؟؟

بطاقة دخول .. إلى شؤون الحب الخاصة ... 

في البداية ..

إن صدقوا أن الحب دمعة .. 
فلا مانع عزيزتي أن تبكي هذه الدمعة ....
وإن صدقوا أن الحب بدعة ..
فلا مانع عزيزتي أن تدعي هذه البدعة ....
وإن صدقوا أن الحب خدعة ..
فلا مانع عزيزتي أن لا تجربي هذه الخدعة ....


عزيزتي ؟؟؟.. 

يقدم لك الحب ـ قبل دخولكِ في مملكته ـ 
بطاقتان .. 
البطاقة الأولى يكتب عليها : 
إن تعشقين .. 
تحزنين أو تندمين ..
والبطاقة الثانية يكتب عليها : 
إن تتجاهلين .. 
تخسرين أو تتحسرين ..
إلا أنهما .. مشكوك ٌ في صحتهما ...
أرجوكِ عزيزتي .. لا تحتارين ... !!
أنا أقدم لك البطاقة الصحيحة .. 
إن تعشقين .. تموتين .. 
وإن تتجاهلين .. تموتين ...

عزيزتي ؟؟؟ ..

لا ترضخي .. لرجلٍ مهد الطريق إليك ..
كوني دائماً أنت من تمهدين الطريق ...
وإن سوئلتِ.. لا تجيبين ... 
فالحب في قلب المرأة .. فطرة .. 
وفي قلب الرجل .. عادة ...

عزيزتي ؟؟؟ ..

في قتل قلب الرجل .. 
حسنة ... 
وفي تركه معذباً .. 
عشرة سيئات ...

عزيزتي ؟؟؟.. 

لا تدعي - أن الرجل لوحة ..
تمسكين أنت الريشة .. 
وترسمين ملامحها وشخصيتها .. كما تشتهين ...
- صححي قولك - 
أن القدر يقدم لك بعضاً من اللوحات ..
_ والقدر يدرك تماما ما يفعل _ 
ومن ثم أنت من اللوحات المتاحة لك .. 
أفضلها تختارين ...

عزيزتي ؟؟؟ ..

ـ لا تقولي غروراً ـ أن الرجال آتو إليك .. 
متوسلين .. في لوعةٍ وذهول ...
ـ ولا تتمادين في غرورك ـ 
ففي أول الحب .. 
غالباً ما تكون المرأة .. قاتلة .. 
والرجل .. مقتول .. 
إلا أن الحب .. وتقلباته .. 
والمعقول .. واللامعقول ..
جعل المرء أحياناً .. يتساءل .. 
من القاتل .. أو من المقتول ...

عزيزتي ؟؟؟ ..

الحب وسيلة .. 
لا غاية .. 
والصدق غاية .. 
لا وسيلة ..

عزيزتي ؟؟؟ ..

لعشق المرأة للرجل .. 
شؤون خاصة ... 
فلا داعي أن تخبري الرجل عنها ... 
وفي ترك الرجل للمرأة .. 
شؤون قاسية .. 
فلا تتحامقي .. 
وتسألي الرجل عنها ...

عزيزتي ؟؟؟ ..

لا تنتظري ..
الحب لا يقدم لك كتيب تعليمات ...
الحب فقط .. 
يعلمك حس المغامرة ...
ولا تتسرعي .. 
وتتقدمي للحب بطلب استدعاء ...
الحب حين يريد .. 
يعلن لك عن وظيفة شاغرة ...

عزيزتي ؟؟؟ ..

كل الرجال اتفقوا على أن المرأة .. 
في بداية الحب .. مراهقة .. 
وفي ذروته .. عاشقة ..
وأكثرهم .. نفوا أن تكون المرأة 
في أي حالة .. منافقة ...

إلا أن النساء ـ بعد التجربة ـ أكدوا .. 
أن الرجل عندما يعشق .. 
يكتب على جبينه .. 
ثلاث كلمات .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق .............
وللأسف .. 
لم تدرك النساء ـ بعد ـ الكلمة الصحيحة .. 
ولا داعي عزيزتي لأن تسألينا .. 
فنحن الرجال .. 
إن كنا منافقين .. لا نريدك أن تكشفينا ...
وإن كنا مراهقين .. لا نريدك أن تحرمينا ...
أما إن كنا عاشقين ..
فلا نريد أن نخبرك نحن ...
نريدك أنت .. أن تخبرينا ....

وأخيراً ..​
لا تتجاهلي أقوالي .. 

بل أقرئيها جهارا ...

ففي بعضِ الإطلاع نور ٌ .. 

وكل الجهلِ .. نارا ...

ودمتى بود​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*

الله الله الله يا زعيمنا
ربنا يباركك
موضوع جميل


----------



## مينا 188 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*

*(عاشق    -     مراهق     -    منافق )
فالعشق حالة من حالات الحب 
والمراهقة مرحلة من عمر الانسان 
والنفاق صفة سلبية اعتقد انها لا توجد فى من يحب 
وان كانت توجد مسافة بين كلماتك الثلاث 
وان كان الحب يجعل الرجل او المراه هكذا
اذا فهو صعب لانى لست خبير بهذا الشان
حلو الموضوع يا وليم  *​


----------



## candy shop (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*



> وللأسف ..
> لم تدرك النساء ـ بعد ـ الكلمة الصحيحة ..
> ولا داعي عزيزتي لأن تسألينا ..
> فنحن الرجال ..
> ...



كلام جميل يا وليم

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*

حقا انتى الاجمل 
نيفين ثروت
بمرورك العطر
ودوام تواصلك الراقى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*

حقا انت الاحلى
مينا
بمرورك العطر
وتواصلك الدائم وافاداتك القيمة
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*

حقا انتى الاجمل
كاندى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك المتقطع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*

الله عليك يا زعيمنا 
موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك
وربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*

الروعة من روعتك
نيفين رمزى
بمرورك العطر ودوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## خالد عليان (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*

تعرف اخى العزيز انا لم انظر للمراة فى يوم على انها ذلك الجسد بل انظر اليها انها تلك الروح العذبة محبة الروح هى العنوان وشكرا.


----------



## لذيذ وخفيف (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*

*حقا عجز لسانى من تلك الردود الجميلة
هههههههههههههههههههه
توبيك جامد جدا يا وليم*​


----------



## وليم تل (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*

خالد عليان
المحبة ليست ظاهريا بل جوهريا
وهى لا تشترى او تباع وبالتالى لاتفرض
ومن هنا نقول عشق الروح ما لوش اخر
اما عشق الجسد فانى
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*

شكرا لذيذ وخفيف
على مرورك التوبيك
مودتى​


----------



## just member (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*

*انا نو كومينت*
*بجد مش عارف اقولك اية على جمال مواضيعك دى*
*فعلا نو كومينت*​


----------



## العذراء شفيعتي (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*

بصراحة جربت الحب ولكن ظهر لي ان كل الشباب مثل بعضها اعتبركم مثل الافعى كل دقيقة لون


----------



## وليم تل (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*

شكرا جوجو
على مرورك العطر
ونورت صفحتى يا غالى
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: .. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..*



العذراء شفيعتي قال:


> بصراحة جربت الحب ولكن ظهر لي ان كل الشباب مثل بعضها اعتبركم مثل الافعى كل دقيقة لون



اختى العزيزة العذراء شفيعتى
ليس من العيب ان نفشل ولكن من ان نيأس
واذا كان هناك من غدر بك فليس خطئة وحدة
فانتى شريكة معة لانك تركتى نفسك لعبة فى يدية
كما ان العيب ليس فى الحب وانما فينا
وكما ان هناك منافقين ايضا هناك صادقين وشرفاء
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------

